# Ti combined with Ne makes arm-waving movements? ENTP & INTP



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

with me everything is moving.It's like all my body and muscles in my face get a life of their own.Once I got a present I didn't really like, but really tried very hard to not show it because I got it from my fiancé.Oh boy, it was some sight apparently 

I also cannot for the life of me keep a straight face when someone amuses me.Smiles creep up everywhere


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> with me everything is moving.It's like all my body and muscles in my face get a life of their own.Once I got a present I didn't really like, but really tried very hard to not show it because I got it from my fiancé.Oh boy, it was some sight apparently
> 
> I also cannot for the life of me keep a straight face when someone amuses me.Smiles creep up everywhere


----------

